# 90 amp Flux Wire Welder advice needed



## havasu (Jun 10, 2010)

I know many "dog" Harbor Freight for their cheap items, as I often do, But I need advice on a possible purchase on an advertised flux wire welder. It is a Chicago Electric brand, doesn't require gas, and is on sale for $89.99. My question is: Is this something good enough to buy for a beginner's model? Would it work ok for fabbing up a 1/2" square stock fence? Could I assume this is 110v?

"Paging mr. Rusty!"


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 10, 2010)

I will give you my honest answer here. That welder is JUNK.     The reliability is hit or miss at best.  You could luck out and it works perfectly for you but I see way too many stories of them crapping out after only a little bit of welding.  

Now, that being said,  yes it will do what you want it to do.  Yes it is 110.  Yes it will weld 1/2" spindles etc.  Would I buy it to work on my Jeep/Rig, NOPE.   Would I buy it to do the small job that you want to use it for and return it to HF the next week, YEP.

This is my 2 cents and I have actually used that welder before.


----------



## havasu (Jun 10, 2010)

Good enough reason to keep looking...thanks for the advice!


----------



## Neonnblack (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont know, i bought one from there years ago when i worked there and mine is still chugging along. Although, i do agree some of them dont just chug along. For the price imo its good for starters. I have done miscelanious things with it, repaired handtrucks, welding roll cages for little go karts, but i wouldnt really trust it for heavy duty things like a jeep or anything.


----------



## jeepsurf (Jun 10, 2010)

havasu said:


> I know many "dog" Harbor Freight for their cheap items, as I often do, But I need advice on a possible purchase on an advertised flux wire welder. It is a Chicago Electric brand, doesn't require gas, and is on sale for $89.99. My question is: Is this something good enough to buy for a beginner's model? Would it work ok for fabbing up a 1/2" square stock fence? Could I assume this is 110v?
> 
> "Paging mr. Rusty!"



I bought that welder for the same price from harbor freight here.




Took it back a couple days later.


----------



## havasu (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks jeepsurf for the confirmation on it being junk!


----------



## lomaroca (Jan 3, 2011)

Ive got that same welder from harbor freight, it is a $89.99 welder, mine was easy to set up and easy to weld with, im not a welder and this is my first flux wire welder... but it works great for what i bought it for. 
Ive got a lincoln stick welder and i can lay down a pretty fair bead with that, this is just as easy and works as advertised. 

if you want a less than $90.00 welder and your not going to make your living welding, i cant see why this welder wouldnt do just fine. 

NOT junk but a $89.00 welder


----------



## Deek281 (Jan 4, 2011)

If you are going to take the time to learn to weld, do yourself a favor and buy a GOOD welder. Its much easier to make a bad weld with a good welder than to make a good weld with a bad welder. Save your cash and buy any one of these three major (industrial quality) brands: Lincoln Electric, Hobart, or Miller Electric (my prefered choice). Just some advice from a professional fabricator. If you buy a good machine now, you will have a good machine 10-15 years from now too. I have a Miller Bobcat225 that I bought from a friend that had bought it new 25 years ago. Body is rough, but welder and generator run good as new. For a great 110V/120V welder look at a Hobart Handler 140 at Tractor Supply.


----------



## havasu (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for your input! I still haven't chosen a welder. It is like a potter's wheel and kiln for the wife. I know I could set it all up, and after turning one bowl, she will say it is no longer fun. I'd like to find a good used one, that doesn't cost a fortune, so if I decide it is not fun, I will not have spent too much money. This I believe is doubtful because I have a stock jeep on the side of my house, and would love to fab up new front and rear bumpers for it.


----------



## 1977Impala (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a decent little Craftsman mig , that came with an optional Gas rig , So I can do gas or flux core. Got mine off the local car forum for about half the price new,and It had only been used once . 

















Its basically a century 100 just rebadged.


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

I also recommend looking for a name brand (Hobart, Miller and Lincoln).  I'd say Lincoln first, because parts (tips, nozzles, liners etc) are the same as Tweeco, every weld shop sells Tweeco.  I have a Hobart, has been in use for 20 years!  Two guns/leads and counteless spools of wire and it has never given any trouble.  It's a big machine (45 lb spools) but well worth the investment for a first welder.  If it breaks/burns down today, I'd have had my moneys worth.  I will gladly spend the money to get a replacement.  

Also the gassless Lincoln for sale at the big box stores is upgradable to gas in the future when the budget allows.  Flux core is great out doors where the wind is blowing and for portability.  Gas/Mig is awesome where the wind is low and minimal post weld clean up is important.

On a semi related note for you welders....    I like ER70S6 Mig wire for not so perfectly clean mild steel.  It was designed for rust/oil/paint.  Not saying that you dont need to prep before welding......


----------



## Otahyoni (May 27, 2012)

I'm in the HFT welder is junk category. The one i used had a lot of trouble with feeding the wire. I'm not a big fan of using a 110V welder on big stuff either. 

That said, I've heard it was an ok welder if the first thing you do when you get it is throw the HFT welding wire in the trash....


I'm kinda spoiled with the 220V Hobart Beta-Mig at work...


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2012)

I have used that little welder and it is ok for a beginner and a good learning device but I wouldn't use it for anything major. I have a Century 110 welder that has been good to me for the last ten years and just last year I picked up a Millermatic 180 that is just awesome.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 1, 2013)

Deek281 said:


> For a great 110V/120V welder look at a Hobart Handler 140 at Tractor Supply.




So a 140 would be ample for axle brackets on a Jeep?


Is it worth kicking in the extra $350 to get the 220v/210 amp, or is that overkill for Jeep chassis work?


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 1, 2013)

rustywrangler said:


> I will give you my honest answer here. That welder is JUNK.     The reliability is hit or miss at best.  You could luck out and it works perfectly for you but I see way too many stories of them crapping out after only a little bit of welding.
> 
> Now, that being said,  yes it will do what you want it to do.  Yes it is 110.  Yes it will weld 1/2" spindles etc.  Would I buy it to work on my Jeep/Rig, NOPE.   Would I buy it to do the small job that you want to use it for and return it to HF the next week, YEP.
> 
> This is my 2 cents and I have actually used that welder before.



I agree I bought a 220 mig from HF and it worked great for about 3 uses. then the drive motor went out. As already said you could luck out but I wouldnt waste my time. If I was going with 110 power I would get a hobart 140 or millers equivalent.


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 1, 2013)

1977Impala said:


> I have a decent little Craftsman mig , that came with an optional Gas rig , So I can do gas or flux core. Got mine off the local car forum for about half the price new,and It had only been used once .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a century 125 and it looks just like that one. I have had pretty descent results out of my century over the 10+ years I have owned it but I would rather have a hobart or miller they are more consistent.


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 1, 2013)

Riff_Raff said:


> So a 140 would be ample for axle brackets on a Jeep?
> 
> 
> Is it worth kicking in the extra $350 to get the 220v/210 amp, or is that overkill for Jeep chassis work?



Yes it is worth it for 220 power!


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2013)

I vote 220 as well, you won't regret it.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 1, 2013)

I've got an old Lincoln "tombstone" stick welder and a Miller Matic 250 Mig. I've built several chassis with the MM250 and it works great. HOWEVER, it doesn't weld thin body sheet metal worth a crap. I can't tell you how many panels I've burned through with it. Bought me a HF 140 mig and that is all I weld old rusty thin sheet metal with. Used it for about a year with no problem. Probably because I purchased the warranty with it. 

I agree, Under the Harbor Freight has some junk. You really have to be selective with what you buy there. As for a welder, if you KNOW how to weld, you can do it with an  car alternator. 

View attachment 1-done.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 2, 2013)

Trophyman said:


> for a welder, if you KNOW how to weld, you can do it with an  car alternator.



A skilled welder repaired a lower control arm bracket for me using two car batteries and some jumper cables. I was so impressed I made a rig with battery clamps and real welding cable, ground clamp and rod holder.


Thanks for the advice on the 220; my co-worker will thank you too. Not that I didn't believe him, but it did boggle my mind that a welder you could plug into your living room wall could make a car trailer. Must have asked him, "Really?" about 23 times.


----------



## Mori55 (Nov 25, 2013)

My son bought this a year ago and it works well. You must get rid of the wire that comes with it and buy Lincoln wire. HF wire is junk, a lot smoother with Lincoln wire. Of course it's not as good as my 180 Lincoln mig, but for welding small stuff around the garage it works good. I welded my shock mounts on my jeep with no problem. My kid welded up his cafe racer frame with it. Just need to get the Lincoln wire. And get the guarantee with it.


----------

